# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Leucate vor/um Ostern 2018

## Tilman Sieverling

Hey,
berlege nchstes Wochenende fr ne Woche nach Leucate/Perpignan zu fahren. Starte aus dem Raum Mannheim/Heidelberg. Wenn jemand mitfahren mchte (Ich habe einen T6 California, Platz fr Material drfte kein Problem sein), um sich die Fahrtkosten/Autobahngebhren aufzuteilen, einfach mal ne Mail schicken (tilmansieverling@gmx.de).
Aufpicken auf der Strecke in den Sden (Karlsruhe-Freiburg-Besancon-Lyon...) auch mglich...
Gre
Tilman

----------


## iseepictures

Hallo Tilman, ist eine gute Idee und kann gerne mitkommen. Ich wohne in Brhl bei Kln aber kann auch mit mein Auto ein Stck fahren, um dich zu treffen. Hast du schon eine Idee fr die bernachtung? Vielleicht gibt es in dem Camping, wohin du fhrst, kleine Htten zu mieten? Oder nehme ich ein Zelt? Wre auch jeden Fall eine gute Idee.
Ich fahre ein Patrik F-Ride 125 und ein Goya One 105, allerdings bin ich nur bis mit Ebbe in die Welle in Brouwersdam zu surfen. Ich surfe seit mehr als 30 Jahren aber komme aus einem Flu-Spot und bin nicht sehr gewohnt. Daher passen fr mich die Mega Coolen Spots nicht, ehe Intermediate-Niveau.
Beste Gre
Charlie Rodrigues Gesualdi

----------


## iseepictures

Du kannst gerne mir eine Mail schreiben: surfcross@icloud.com

----------


## Tilman Sieverling

Hallo Charlie,
Emailadress funktioniert leider nicht!? Vielleicht kannst du mir mal eine auf meine (tilmansieverling@gmx.de) schicken, dann antworte ich dir...

----------

